# Another Group Buy with Fragbox!



## Nicole

This thread is for another group buy from Fragbox, which will be continuously updated with any changes.

Fragbox is the best with customer satisfaction.
If you were in the last Fragbox group buy, you can get a free frag of your choice. Let me know what coral type (i.e zoos, acan, sps, chalice etc) you want and March will pick one out for you.
Everyone has a 7 day stay alive guarantee on everything they purchased.

Fragbox: Canada's premier online coral frag store.
You can send me your coral wishlist via PM by copying and pasting the link to the specified coral. After I have confirmation that your corals are reserved, payment can be made to me via paypal or cash in person. The list you send me MUST BE FOR CERTAIN, the only changes will be additions.
March will be getting new stock in soon so keep checking back to the site.

We're at $720, shipping is free.
Right now the pick up date is this Friday, 26th so the deadline to get your orders and payment in is Wed, 24th. 
We are waiting on more corals to come so hopefully the site will be updated asap or else we will have to wait until May 1st to receive the box which is a real big bummer..there is no patience when it comes to receiving corals 
I will personally go pick up the package again to minimize stress on the corals.
Pick up anytime after that, I'll stay home all day. PM me for my number and address, and include your contact number.
I will sort out all the corals, group them into bags for each person, float them in a 26C tub, and take pictures of any missing/DOAs and inform March.

Thank you for all those contributing to the group buy.

LAST DAY TO GET YOUR FINAL ORDERS AND PAYMENT IN IS TOMORROW (WED) NIGHT.


----------



## Chrisphungg

Wait, even if I don't buy anything this time. I still get a free acan frag?!


----------



## JTang

Chrisphungg said:


> Wait, even if I don't buy anything this time. I still get a free acan frag?!


I believe March said u get a free frag if u spend $30+ on this GB....


----------



## Chrisphungg

Oh, looks like im spending at least $30 on this group buy then haha


----------



## Chrisphungg

A61 Acan - Fragbox [$20]
A83 Acan - Fragbox [$25]
A85 Acan - Fragbox [$20]

I guess you can lock me in on those frags. I assume that the cheapest one will be free, so I am in $45.


----------



## Nicole

PM me the order so I can keep track of what everyone wants easier.


----------



## JTang

I'm in! List sent.


----------



## Nicole

Well that was fast, we're already at $340


----------



## JTang

Nicole said:


> Well that was fast, we're already at $340


Must be the power of free frags! Lol. Let's place the order this weekend! Haaha!


----------



## neven

too soon for me so i'll be bowing out


----------



## Nicole

Free shipping reached! There are new corals that should have already arrived but are delayed. I've asked March if he knows they'll be coming soon. If so, let's wait and see what else people want to add to their order. If not, I'll be putting the order in soon.


----------



## scott tang

wate for the new coral please lol


----------



## fragbox

new corals coming online asap! sorry for the delay


----------



## JTang

fragbox said:


> new corals coming online asap! sorry for the delay


Please do.... I have been checking your website every 10 mins! Lol


----------



## Nicole

Same here lol..I really want to get the corals! John do you think you can come on any other dates? Because the 22 and 23 are obviously not going to happen now and neither are the weekends, so that means the earliest would be May 1st? 



JTang said:


> Please do.... I have been checking your website every 10 mins! Lol


----------



## JTang

Nicole said:


> Same here lol..I really want to get the coral! John do you think you can come on any other dates? Because the 22 and 23 are obviously not going to happen now and neither are the weekends, so that means the earliest would be May 1st?


Maybe we can do 26th (next Fri)? I will probably pick them up in the evening tho since my parents are moving that day n I will be helping them during the day...


----------



## Nicole

Okay that should work. Is everyone else okay with that? Let's hope the new corals get updated soon then.



JTang said:


> Maybe we can do 26th (next Fri)? I will probably pick them up in the evening tho since my parents are moving that day n I will be helping them during the day...


----------



## Dempsey

I'm ok with practically any day. Week days would be best for me.


----------



## PurpleMonkey

+1 on weekdays


----------



## Nicole

Perfect, the 26th it is then. Now if only the new corals would go up..because I've gone crazy checking it here and there now lol.


----------



## JTang

Hopefully won't be too many nice stuff... or I will be spending another $200 like the last 2 GB's! Lol


----------



## Nicole

John you should be like me and splurge half a grand in 2 weeks 



JTang said:


> Hopefully won't be too many nice stuff... or I will be spending another $200 like the last 2 GB's! Lol


We are at $450 btw everyone.


----------



## JTang

Nicole said:


> John you should be like me and splurge half a grand in 2 weeks
> 
> We are at $450 btw everyone.


Nicole, I was pretty close... I spent $380 on 2 GB's 1 week apart. Plus a $110 Tang! Hey but that was my BDay week so I guess that's acceptable!? Haaha!

When will March be posting the new stuff? My patience is running out...  
We need to place the order by Wed. afternoon if we want the corals on Fri, right? Maybe we should close this tonight/tomorrow noon so u have enough time to collect $$ from everyone. What's your Paypal address BTW?


----------



## Nicole

I can close the orders for this Group buy on Wed night the latest since it's taking awhile for the corals to go up. I will pay first on behalf of other people if I really have to. I've dealt with everyone in this group buy before so I'm not worried about getting burnt as long as I get paid asap. My paypal address is [email protected] You can wait for the new shipment to go up before paying me.



JTang said:


> Nicole, I was pretty close... I spent $380 on 2 GB's 1 week apart. Plus a $110 Tang! Hey but that was my BDay week so I guess that's acceptable!? Haaha!
> 
> When will March be posting the new stuff? My patience is running out...
> We need to place the order by Wed. afternoon if we want the corals on Fri, right? Maybe we should close this tonight/tomorrow noon so u have enough time to collect $$ from everyone. What's your Paypal address BTW?


----------



## JTang

Nicole said:


> I can close the orders for this Group buy on Wed night the latest since it's taking awhile for the corals to go up. I will pay first on behalf of other people if I really have to. I've dealt with everyone in this group buy before so I'm not worried about getting burnt as long as I get paid asap. My paypal address is [email protected] You can wait for the new shipment to go up before paying me.


Sounds great!


----------



## Momobobo

There are some new Zoas, I see Banana Fudge and am interested, but theres not pictures and they dont exist on the internet @[email protected]


----------



## scott tang

whats banana fudge ? look like


----------



## JTang

New zoas n some nice shrooms are up! Check them out!


----------



## fragbox

just updated banana fudge photo
Banana Fudge Zoos - Fragbox

also added max mini carpets


----------



## Nicole

Final orders and payment in before tomorrow night!


----------



## JTang

The maxis are beautiful! I want them all! Lol.


----------



## Nicole

Can someone do me a favour and give me some chips of coralline algae when they come? I need some to seed my tank, thanks


----------



## Chrisphungg

Sorry I have to back out of this group buy  I'm currently starting a new tank and want to get that finished first


----------



## Nicole

Chris you will still have to pay me for the remaining corals you asked for.



Chrisphungg said:


> Sorry I have to back out of this group buy  I'm currently starting a new tank and want to get that finished first


----------



## scott tang

nikole i think i got some let me go chech

edit - ya got some purple stuff i can bring


----------



## Nicole

Aweessomeee thank youu Scott 



scott tang said:


> nikole i think i got some let me go chech
> 
> edit - ya got some purple stuff i can bring


----------



## PurpleMonkey

I have purple, red, and occasionally orange and green coraline.... I also have some that is starting to plate out in areas. If you have a small chunk of rock, I can put it in my tank and let it seed for a while then I can give it back.


----------



## Nicole

I wish I could, but if I take a rock out the corals will come tumbling lol.



PurpleMonkey said:


> I have purple, red, and occasionally orange and green coraline.... I also have some that is starting to plate out in areas. If you have a small chunk of rock, I can put it in my tank and let it seed for a while then I can give it back.


----------



## Nicole

The box is pretty much full. Since everyone except for one person has paid (unless you are paying me upon pick up), I am closing the orders early tomorrow. Final order and payment will be sent into Fragbox tomorrow after the last person has paid. Pick up Friday 26 all day. I will pm you to confirm a time.


----------



## Chrisphungg

Can someone pick up the corals for me? I will pay a fee for your troubles. I live in Surrey so if anyone lives near the city, it would be great


----------



## Nicole

Everything's done! Total group order of $722.
Please let me know what time you are going to pick up your corals this Friday!


----------



## JTang

Awesome! Thanks Nicole!


----------



## Dempsey

Thanks Nicole! I'll be there around 5pm


----------



## PurpleMonkey

I'll prob swing by after dinner (don't want to risk angering the wife). 730ish? On a side note, I found some frag tiles with coraline growing on them, so remind me to bring those with me for you.


----------



## JTang

Alright Boys n Girls! Today is the Day!!!!


----------



## Nicole

Waiting waiting waiting..trying to kill time and distract myself!


----------



## Nicole

Come get them!


----------



## scott tang

i got mine already opening up thanks march and nicole


----------



## Dempsey

Acclimating my order now. Ok everyone, pictures please!


----------



## Momobobo

In the tank, waiting for them to open ^^ Had to freshwater dip allll my zoas, so might be awhile before pictures :S Cant wait to see the gift zoa


----------



## scott tang

my gift zoa is a green ish thing looks like buzooka bu wider rings not sure what its called


----------



## PurpleMonkey

I'm acclimating my sticks


----------



## JTang

My poor acans are still sitting in bags inside a cooler bag. Hopefully I will have them in the tank by midnight... Lol


----------



## JTang

Acans are really WYSIWYG! Awesome! Thanks Nicole for leading this GB! Also thanks March for the beautiful frags n Freebie!

Recovering from the long ride...


----------



## fragbox

thanks everyone again for the group buy and to Nicole for organizing

if you have any problems whatsoever with the frags or your experience please do not hesitate to contact us! we are here to serve you

March
Fragbox: Canad's premier online coral frag store.


----------



## Dempsey

Great corals once again. Appreciate the labeled bags as always!

I got the bloody mary maxi mini anemone who's healthy but hiding out of camera range. I also got the lemon lime maxi mini for a friend.

Here's a pic of my new acan, plus my bonus free acan  You can see some clove polyp on the first acan...I've fragged that off and onto a disc already.















Already glued to the rocks since I'm putting them near the bottom of the tank anyhow. And these are literally the same coral frags that were displayed on the fragbox website, which is pretty cool. Thanks March and Nicole!


----------



## Momobobo

You know what I hate soooo much, when March decides to update his site with a ton of killer Zoas RIGHT AFTER we finish a group buy 



:bigsmile:


----------



## JTang

Hahahaa! Really!? I have stopped looking when I hit $120. I was only gonna spend around $40 for the free frag! Lol


----------



## scott tang

jusy saw new list of stuff nother buy any one ?


----------



## Nicole

Yes let's do it. Some of my frags couldn't make it into the box before being shipped.


----------



## Mega

Momobobo said:


> You know what I hate soooo much, when March decides to update his site with a ton of killer Zoas RIGHT AFTER we finish a group buy
> 
> :bigsmile:


Noooooo...!!! This is killing me. How come March light up his site on fire after the 2nd round?? Those zoas are so addictive... btw, I like those namings for the zoas. :lol: I gotta stay away from this thread...


----------

